# Get rid of all gas (bloating and/or flatulence)



## oonies (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am in a marketing class and am preparing a market research plan for hypothetical products. I would greatly appreciate your help in completing a 2 minute survey, with respect to the product we have come up with. Our product is called "Natural Comfort" and it is a pill that you would take daily. The pill is an enzyme which converts all internal gas to H20 (water), which your body would then harmlessly excrete. This would eliminate all flatulence and bloating, by literally removing the gas from your body.

Can you please take our survey, there are only 10 multiple choice questions to answer, and is really quick to complete. Just click the link below:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/KH2KRSK

Thank you very much for your help!!!


----------

